# Roman factory for mass production of ship biscuits



## Brian G Turner (Sep 12, 2018)

An interesting piece about a complex of water-driven mills being used to mass-produce biscuits for the Roman navy:

A huge water-powered factory helped make food for Roman sailors
Popular Archeology - Second Century Roman Watermill Not What Researchers Have Thought


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 1, 2018)

If only Rome could have undergone  an industrial revolution, that could have changed all of history  and Rome might have gotten to survive to the present day.


----------

